# Stll Learning OB/GYN-Billable Prcedures done in the Office



## kathy a (Dec 3, 2012)

What procedures are billable in the OB/GYN office? I know that we can bill for yearly visits, paps, wet mounts, and hemmocults as well as EMB's and IUD insertion and removals. And for the OB's their visits. What else is billable. Can we bill for STD testing, Cultures?


----------



## bonzaibex (Dec 3, 2012)

Same coding rules apply to OBGYNs as to other specialties.  As with any other office, you pick out the things that are not included in the E/M code, and hopefully find a CPT code for them.  STD counseling is part of your E/M code.  Specimen collection is also part of your E/M reimbursement.  There is a specimen handling code (although in my experience this is rarely paid).  You can charge for a venipuncture if blood is drawn in the office.  The tests themselves, unless they are done in the office (or unless your provider has the lab bill the office), are going to be billed by the lab doing the tests.  There are the usual preventive care carve-outs for Medicare patients.  

OB visits are a whole 'nother animal.  You need to be familiar with the Global OB codes before you bill OB visits.  If all prenatal care + delivery + post partum care is provided by your office, then you don't bill individual visits.  You have to wait & bill a global OB code after delivery.  

If you haven't already done so, I would suggest looking through the Female Genital & Maternity Care and Delivery sections of your CPT book to familiarize yourself with the procedures typically done by OBGYNs.  Pay special attention to those global OB codes.  And Good Luck!  ;-)

Becky, CPC


----------



## kathy a (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for your help Becky.


----------



## karey (Dec 5, 2012)

You can bill for COLPO's, LEEP's, skin tag removal's, hysteroscopies, ultrasounds (if you have your own tech), EMB, IUD placement/removal, Nexplanon/Implanon placement/removal, pessary fittings, among others I'm sure I'm forgetting.


----------



## kathy a (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Karey. I just wasn't sure if we could bill for cultures and STD testing. I know we can bill for paps, wet mounts, and EMB's and Colpos..


----------

